# Is this Ni?



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi there!

So, recently, I am experiencing one of minor "phenomenas" in my life. It goes like this:

I am going to do something in other way as somebody asks me/not do it. Then I find out it is good and I am able to explain it and find out that it is the best possibility.

Or concrete example:
I have now part-time job. Usually I am traveling here on my bike. Today the forecast teller said that it will heavily rain in our area around 12:00 am (or pm? simply on lunch). What is important is, that I was on this time at home, on lunch break (it usually lasts half of an hour). And I could have gone to the work on bike, but... I said to myself, that I will watch another episode of Code Geass R2 (22nd episode done :laughing. And cca at half past 12 it started to rain. And it rained heavily.

One fact about me: I don't believe on weather forecasts. I ignore them totally with TV included. I rarely watch TV by myself.

So... what function could it be? It happens to me often, I have just said the most acutal case. I simply don't do something way somebody tells me or I don't do it at all, and after that I find out how good choose it was. I think it could be Ni, but it is only because I haven't met with that since I study MBTI.


----------



## bobdaduck (Apr 24, 2010)

Some definitions of Ni will attribute phenomena such as premonitions to Ni, but I do not. I think it is simply you getting lucky.


----------



## Arbite (Dec 26, 2010)

darude11 said:


> One fact about me: I don't believe on weather forecasts. I ignore them totally with TV included. I rarely watch TV by myself.


Really, how can you not believe in the weather forecast?


Also, just sounds like coincidence. Props for not thinking its a higher power though.


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)

Arbite said:


> Really, how can you not believe in the weather forecast?


"I have been removing [Insert random forecasters name here]'s light snow for whole day.", or at least that's how we say it in our land.

Well, then, thank you for your opnions!


----------



## StrixAluco (Apr 8, 2011)

bobdaduck said:


> Some definitions of Ni will attribute phenomena such as premonitions to Ni, but I do not. I think it is simply you getting lucky.


Plus, some premonitions are actually just probabilities we calculated (more or less consciously) in our mind which happen to be true in the end but could have been wrong.

As for the weather, it is mostly a coincidence I guess though it could just be that you picked unconsciously some signs which showed what the weather was going to be like (wind, smell, etc).


----------



## darude11 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, and what about the non-weather ones? I haven't given you any example, but it goes like this:
1. Somebody asks me to do something.
2. I refuse/do it my own way.
3. I find out great explanation for why it was best possibile move.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

darude11 said:


> Well, and what about the non-weather ones? I haven't given you any example, but it goes like this:
> 1. Somebody asks me to do something.
> 2. I refuse/do it my own way.
> 3. I find out great explanation for why it was best possibile move.


Acting on instinct and being justified is not solely a property of Ni. Sometimes it's just intuition generally. Or a lack of introspection, so that you don't consciously know the reasons for your decision until later, but could have if you paid more attention to your thoughts. And so on.


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

lirulin said:


> Acting on instinct and being justified is not solely a property of Ni. Sometimes it's just intuition generally. Or a lack of introspection, so that you don't consciously know the reasons for your decision until later, but could have if you paid more attention to your thoughts. And so on.


Although I may be wrong, it plainly sounds like Ti to me. "Knowing better from (past) personal experience", or generally immediately spotting flaws in a construct - at least in an ISTP case we focus heavily on efficiency, INTPs may not given they're on the intuitive spectrum.


----------



## lirulin (Apr 16, 2010)

Erbse said:


> Although I may be wrong, it plainly sounds like Ti to me. "Knowing better from (past) personal experience", or generally immediately spotting flaws in a construct - at least in an ISTP case we focus heavily on efficiency, INTPs may not given they're on the intuitive spectrum.


That would make sense.

I think the OP was relating to the descriptions of Ni as this inspiration you can't explain - at least until later - so I was focussing more on the idea that the not knowing could be from other things. Since that 'Ni is wonderful inspiration blah' is kind of...limited and...fluffy.

What it _is _actually I couldn't guess myself, I just know I don't relate to the example much -but if you get a read from it as being Ti, then you are probably onto something.


----------



## MrShatter (Sep 28, 2010)

The INTPs introverted functions are Si & Ti so that would make sense.


----------



## Sali (Feb 9, 2011)

Lately I've been fairly convinced that Ni is made up, Especially since I've never heard anyone give a good example of how it differs from Si at all.


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

Si is working with direct information (using 5 senses), while Ni is working with indirect information. Imagine that you don't know the object, but by using "patterns" that connects to that object, you uncover it.


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 4, 2011)

bobdaduck said:


> Some definitions of Ni will attribute phenomena such as premonitions to Ni, but I do not. I think it is simply you getting lucky.


I'm slowly considering it a possibility myself. I can't recall ever having an experience that could be considered a premonition myself. And in the case of the OP I can see it being Ni, as there is plenty of data available in the here and now the subconcious might process. Humidity, air pressure, cloud formation, ect. 

But, the weirder stuff, the less explainable, nope, never had one. Maybe one really strong Deja Vu would count, but I consider these brain farts. Stuff getting filed among and incorporated into past memories that are perceived at that very moment. I think the neurological explanation went something like that. 

A few years ago I came across an article in a scientific publication called "Bild der Wissenschaft". (If you speak German and are scientifically interested, this is a very good publication). It talked about the field of neurophysics and problems coming across phenomena that didn't fit into a Einsteinian view of physics. The example that really stuck out for me was that of blue whale communication. They communicate with each other over great, great distances using song. Nothing wrong with that,... only group 2 would reply to or react to the song of group 1 before the sound waves could have got to them. Hm...

Then, more recently, I saw the work of someone who's been studying pre-emoting. It was a fairly simple experiment. Someone was hooked up to instrument to measure precursors to emotional reactions triggered in the brain as pictures were shown, and consistently, over ... I dunno... something like 15 years of research, he saw that if the next picture would be emotionally intense the brain would react in advance, before being shown it. The brain would react up to five seconds before the next slide was shown. Hm...

(Edit: Source for this, btw, is an episode of Through the Wormhole on consciousness) 

Strange things going on. So, while I never had any kind of experiences like that, I myself am no longer discounting that something very strange might be going on inside the brain that's beyond our current understanding.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Apr 15, 2010)

People with Ni have been scientifically proven to have psychic abilities. In the gospel of Jung, Jesus said "Verily I say unto thee, if thou has Ni, you can read my mind. And Jesus wept." Religion backs you up, science backs you up, so tell that weather forecaster to piss off.


----------



## Michael82 (Dec 13, 2010)

I think that INTP's are the king and queen of realising random probability


----------



## StrixAluco (Apr 8, 2011)

I would like to know whether Ne+Si can look like Ni in some situations ?


----------



## Sali (Feb 9, 2011)

phantom_cat said:


> Si is working with direct information (using 5 senses), while Ni is working with indirect information. Imagine that you don't know the object, but by using "patterns" that connects to that object, you uncover it.


Everyone does both though, if you didn't work with direct information at all you'd be completely hopeless.


----------



## phantom_cat (Jan 1, 2011)

Sali said:


> Everyone does both though, if you didn't work with direct information at all you'd be completely hopeless.


step back and look at the full picture. the functions work in pairs: Si+Ne, and Ni+Se. the first would trust direct information (solid) more, the second would trust indirect information (more abstract). depending on the order of the function would say how developed it is, and it's capable of something different. both would interact with the world using Te or Fe. So Si+Te/Fe would use Si as the most trusted function, while Ni+Te/Fe would use Ni as the most trusted. Si trusts 5 senses and past experience, while Ni trusts the "patterns" it finds using Se (weak, but as the inferior it's good enough, it gets the job done).


----------



## Judas (Aug 11, 2010)

Hey, Sheppard, have you got any source or link to that thing about blue whales? It struck me as profoundly interesting, but i guess i'm not a good enough googler to find anything about it :\


----------



## Neon Knight (Aug 11, 2010)

I'm pretty sure I was struck with Ni big time this weekend in a positive way, I was having a stream of insights and ah-ha moments it was really interesting. I think I finally learned mindfulness enough to notice things like this now, but I don't think I've ever been swarmed like this before. Quite happy with what I learned in any case, which I may get into elsewhere.


----------

